# Gulf War sponsors



## Ajs (May 7, 2002)

During yesterdays UN activities, it was mentioned that
the *co-sponsors* had decided to withdraw their 
proposed new resolution.

This got me wondering who would sponsor the all new, upcoming Gulf War II

Best I could manage was -

*Dr. Pepper, whats the worst that could happen*

;D ;D ;D

any more?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

*NIKE* just DO IT ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Mini - the end


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Co-op funeral parlours :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thats nothing!!

They have already alocated the contracts to American firms for rebuilding Iraq following the bombing.  

They only choose American firms to rebuild the infrustructure (water, electicity, bridges...etc) and the British firms are left out and not happy about it.

Also the British are not happy because they will play secondary role to this war and will follow commands from the American army!!

I really don't understand this Blair any longer...even his own government resigns now in protest. At least he now knows that his will be his last term!! 

Who said this war is not about money and oil?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

vlastan - if only you were right about this being monkey boy's last term :

Alas - the media will turn him in to a hero and the public will admire him. I already hear people quoting some of the ignorant crap we get from the media like, "our boys will LIBERATE the iraqi's".

phoTToniq.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

At least you live in a country that allows free speech.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Me thinks this is going off the topic of the origanal post :-/


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Mr Muscle -- Loves the jobs you hate 

Mark


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Me thinks this is going off the topic of the origanal post :-/


Me thinks the same...


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Heineken - reaches parts of Iraq other beers can't reach.


----------



## PeteDolan (Jul 19, 2002)

Iraq is to be sponsored by Immac

It helps with stubborn Bush removal
;D


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Tipper Gore was spotted on the campaign stadium wearing no underwear and a shaved crotch. Asked why she replied "Read my lips, no more Bush"


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Commercial Union

"We wont make a drama out of a crisis".


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Commercial Union
> 
> "We wont make a drama out of a crisis".


Although Black Hawk Down will doubtless be remade to suit latest US 'enemy' and Andy Mcnabb is scribbling away as we post.

War is very profitable.


----------

